

Facebook plans to design an open-source switch - joxie
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239035/Facebook_plans_to_design_an_open_source_switch

======
bifrost
As a network engineer, not sure this is actually useful. The idea is to use
good and stable gear, not "new" gear that requires lots of doodads and
programmability. Frankly its hard to beat Juniper who've integrated puppet
into their switches. Most good network vendors also support netconf (even
though its horrible to use) so its not like there's no programmable interfaces
for network equipment.

